# Food Plot Results to Date



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a photo taken today of one of our food plots after two months from planting. In my right hand are purple top turnips and in my left hand are giant Japanese radishes. I didn't even know the these crazy radishes were in the seed mix, but they did pretty well. The timing of our July 30th planting avoided the near-drought conditions this summer and we got good growing conditions in August and September.

For now, the deer are only eating the greens but not to any great extent. Once frost hits, they get after them more.

Tomorrow's opening of our archery deer season.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats pretty neat, wish I had enough land to do something like that.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome, get out the saltshaker.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice crop Glen !! Did hassell send you a little of that magic soil of his ?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No, YD, but he sent us some rain and that's all we needed to add. My neighbor, who planted side-by-side with me couldn't justify the added expense of fertilizer and lime and his results show what happens when corners are cut. His crop is about 20-percent of potential yield. Next year, if he can't afford to do it right, I'll fertilize his land, too. It only makes sense for me, since I hunt his land, as well as mine. He doesn't hunt but likes to watch the wildiife from his back door.

As far as those giant radishes...I thought it was difficult to meter the seed spreader with the large radish seed mixed in with the tiny turnip and rape seed but now I'm glad they were in the mix. I had no idea what type of radish it was until we looked it up on the net after pulling a few. They taste milder than typical radishes and some will become salad fare for us. One of those things is a lot of radish!

As for the wildlife, they're set with enough forage into spring. I'll try to remember to post some pics when the snow is on.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty awesome Glen ! I was at my friends farm yesterday. It's a certified organic farm.He planted radishes for tillage and explained to me how they worked. They were huge like the ones you grew. He doesn't have to use fertilizer when they're planted. They irrigate and fertilize as they grow and rot. Cost $20 an acre to plant. Tell your neighbor to try them out as they'll be a double bonus there. The MSU conducts studies for the students there and they had a count of 400 earthworms per square yard average in his soil just the other day. Very neat stuff to learn.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Tom. The giant radishes were part of the seed mix and got 19-19-19 fertilizer, which was tilled into the soil a month before planting. We hunted last night and watched the deer feasting on the leaves of the brassicas. Didn't see any bucks, though. 92 days left!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

That is an awesome plot. I hope to try somthing different in my tiny plot next year. Impossible to get large implements to my food plot, so most is done by hand.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's perfectly fine, HT. Check out Ed Spinazzola's book _Ultimate Deer Food Plots. _Ed is a QDMA and food plot guru and explains how to do most anything with hand tools and a good backpack sprayer. I follow his formula and use his seed. I've planted other stuff side-by-side and it never competes. At his site, you can gain lots of insight: http://www.deerattraction.com/


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't know Ed has seed available. I wish I was able to have made it to the Woods-n-Water show. Wanted to see his demos. The guy is a guru of food plots !


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You're right about that, Tom. I got him on speed dial. If you ever want the seed, it's best to get it directly from him at one of the shows such as the Deer and Turkey Sectacular to avoid shipping charges. Otherwise, a one-acre bag of the brassica mix is $20 plus $6 shipping - still a bargain.

Just measured one of those giant radishes: 17 inches long and a straight 2-inch diameter. Seems everyone I know wants the radishes for themselves. They're not as pungent as the little round ones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow. Good stuff. Thanks for the info Glen !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the link glenway. That guy knows his stuff. Great reading about how he sets up his property. The access lanes to and from his stands were a great idea. I loved the way his deer trails looped his property and linked all his plots together. Wish I had a property that size to experiment with.

Thanks for the offer Geoff. I'm going to try somthing early next spring that I read about a while back.


----------

